# Spelling: павильон



## b4nny

Why is this word written with a мягким знаком right before a vowel when this clearly violates Russian spelling rules? The stress does fall on the final syllable, so why not павилён?


----------



## ahvalj

Because it is pronounced «павильён [павильйон]».


----------



## Moroz

And because we have a special spelling rule for loanwords as "*бульон*" [бул'йон] (broth, bouillon), "*компаньон*" [кампан'йон] (companion, partner), "*павильон*"- all of them were borrowed from French.


----------



## Maroseika

b4nny said:


> Why is this word written with a мягким знаком right before a vowel when this clearly violates Russian spelling rules? The stress does fall on the final syllable, so why not павилён?



It would be spelled [лё] only without ь, like in лён, клён, василёк. Ь before a vowel specially marks that it is iotacized (кальян, льяло, лье, гальюн, бальи).


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> It would be spelled [лё] only without ь, like in лён, клён, василёк. Ь before a vowel specially marks that it is iotacized (кальян, льяло, лье, гальюн, бальи).


Though, in contrast, in Bulgarian and Ukrainian «ьо» is used after consonants in the sense of the Russian «ё»: Кьолн, Дьомін.


----------



## morzh

b4nny said:


> Why is this word written with a мягким знаком right before a vowel when this clearly violates Russian spelling rules? The stress does fall on the final syllable, so why not павилён?



Where exactly do you see a violation?

Also, you have to read up on what exactly "ь/ъ" do in a word, and how, for instance, "ля / лё / лю" is different from  "лья / льё /лью".


----------



## Sobakus

morzh said:


> Where exactly do you see a violation?


 Well, a soft sign can't precede a non-iotated vowel, that's what the softening(iotated) vowels are for.


----------



## morzh

Sobakus said:


> Well, a soft sign can't precede a non-iotated vowel, that's what the softening(iotated) vowels are for.




And how to be with:

Бульон
папильотка
Каньон
Шампольон
Шампиньон
Батальон

И прочее?


----------



## Sobakus

morzh said:


> And how to be with:
> 
> Бульон
> папильотка
> Каньон
> Шампольон
> Шампиньон
> Батальон
> 
> И прочее?
> 
> 
> b4nny said:
> 
> 
> 
> this clearly violates Russian spelling rules
Click to expand...

А вообще, скорее всего, при появлении этих слов в русском просто не существовало буквы *ё*. Теперь она хоть и существует, но кто же захочет избавлять себя от удовольствия законно понарушать орфографию?


----------



## morzh

Sobakus said:


> А вообще, скорее всего, при появлении этих слов в русском просто не существовало буквы *ё*. Теперь она хоть и существует, но кто же захочет избавлять себя от удовольствия законно понарушать орфографию?



Я специально посмотрел это слово - оно явно выглядело молодым. (Этим. слов. Семенова).

*ЛОСЬОН*
_Латинское __– lavare._
Первоисточником является латинское слово, которое в переводе означает «мыть». Из латинского слово перешло во французское – lotion.
В русском языке слово «лосьон» появилось *в середине XX в*. путем заимствования из французского языка.
Современное значение не изменилось: _«косметической препарат»._
*Производное:* лосьонный.

----------


В середине 20-го века у нас, кажется, уже была буква "ё"?


----------



## Explorer41

morzh said:


> В середине 20-го века у нас, кажется, уже была буква "ё"?



Традиция! Кто же захочет нарушать "правило №2724, исключение из правила №1829, дополнения к правилу №206 (см. правило №18911 для доп. разъяснений)"?


----------



## morzh

Explorer41 said:


> Традиция! Кто же захочет нарушать "правило №2724, исключение из правила №1829, дополнения к правилу №206 (см. правило №18911 для доп. разъяснений)"?



Traditions, traditions. Without our traditions, our lives would be as shaky as... as... as a fiddler on the roof! (c) Guess who? 

Tradition, tradition! Tradition!
Tradition, tradition! Tradition!


----------



## ahvalj

Нечто подобное уже обсуждалось и было заклеймлено как флуд:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2271529


----------



## Sobakus

ahvalj said:


> Нечто подобное уже обсуждалось и было заклеймлено как флуд:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2271529


Ну тут-то сама тема об этом 

 Касательно лосьона - нельзя же было новое слово транскрибировать с новой буквой, а старые слова той же модели оставить со старой?)


----------



## morzh

Sobakus said:


> Ну тут-то сама тема об этом
> 
> Касательно лосьона - нельзя же было новое слово транскрибировать с новой буквой, а старые слова той же модели оставить со старой?)



Кстати, слово "мильон" (существует наравне с "миллион", но применяется, в основном, в позии) - тоже по этому же принципу.

Из йотированных гласный "ё", наверное, единственная, которая не встречается после мягкого знака.

Фик ево знает. Умом нам русский не понять. Рулеткой общей не измерить.


----------



## Explorer41

morzh said:


> Фиг его знает. Умом нам русский не понять. Рулеткой общей не измерить.



Дейсвительно, "не понять". Но это ведь не Эсперанто, который по задумке должен быть без исключений. Наше непонимание может вести к изучению (при желании), но ни в коим случае не к жалобам. Всё-таки сложная вещь - язык, на котором нужно говорить и писать так, чтобы слушающий/читающий (в том числе сам пишущий! - он же читает, что написал) мог понять слова наиболее предопределённым образом и с наименьшими затратами внимания на чисто формальные вещи - такие, как написание/произношение слов. И всё это в окружении, которое меняется каким-то совершенно случайным образом при прохождении лет!

Выяняется, что легче пойти на поводу истории, меняющей случайные элементы языка, чем придумывать какие-то унификации и затем обучать им (переобучивать) всех-всех своих собеседников, чтобы их внимание не рассеивалось на нововведённых унификациях (в случае норм письма - обучать, скорее всего, придётся долго и мучительно). Легче, конечно, до тех пор, пока сложность пользования раздробленным языком не вырастает слишком. А что значит "слишком"? Вон, английской орфографией до сих пор пользуются.

И я бы, кстати, не сказал, что сложная структура делает язык некрасивым или каким-то иным образом сильно нехорошим. По-моему, отнюдь - всё равно человек пользуется языком куда дольше, чем изучает. Да и в плане красоты какой текст может скорее выиграть. Впрочем, это вкусовщина...

Dixi..


----------



## morzh

Explorer41 said:


> И я бы, кстати, не сказал, что сложная структура делает язык некрасивым или каким-то иным образом сильно нехорошим. По-моему, отнюдь - всё равно человек пользуется языком куда дольше, чем изучает. Да и в плане красоты какой текст может скорее выиграть. Впрочем, это вкусовщина...
> 
> Dixi..



А я обратного нигде и не утверждал.


----------



## gvozd

Explorer41 said:


> И я бы, кстати, не сказал, что сложная структура делает язык некрасивым или каким-то иным образом сильно нехорошим.



Спустя некоторое время после того, как я начал изучать английский, я просто влюбился в свой родной русский! Его сложная структура придаёт ему шарм


----------



## morzh

gvozd said:


> Спустя некоторое время после того, как я начал изучать английский, я просто влюбился в свой родной русский! Его сложная структура придаёт ему шарм



Так в Европе из романо/германо/славянских, ну и, остальные из Европейских индо-европейских языков - ничего проще английского попросту нет.
Максимально упрощенный язык.
Что из остального ни возьми - все сложнее.

Английский, если отнестись со рвением, левой ногой учится.
В его изучении грамматика составляет непропорционально малую часть, а словарный и идиоматический запас - непропорционально большую. А последнее - дело наживное.


----------



## ahvalj

Есть два типа сложностей: одни присущи самому языку, другие — его графическому оформлению. Эти вторые сравнительно легко могут подвергаться исправлениям. Существующая непоследовательность с написанием «ьо» не имеет отношения ни к современной структуре языка, ни к этимологии — это всего лишь когда-то предложенный корявый паллиатив, связанный с недостаточной привычностью использования буквы «ё». Если, как мы обсуждали по ссылке, провести наконец-то «ё» последовательно и писать «зелёный», «ёж», «бельё», «ёд», «Нью-Ёрк», «бульён», «лосьён» итп., никаких искусственно созданных сложностей не останется.


----------



## Explorer41

ahvalj said:


> Есть два типа сложностей: одни присущи самому языку, другие — его графическому оформлению. Эти вторые сравнительно легко могут подвергаться исправлениям.



Согласен с Вами, "сравнительно легко". Немножко помучиться, поохать, повздыхать, поудивляться - и всё станет немножко проще. Проще для изучения, не для использования. Переобучиваться и приносить себя в жертву потомству, по-моему, никто не поспешит (включая меня). Это просто объективная причина, тот самый процесс, из-за которого правила письма сохраняются дальше и дальше.

Тем более что польза для потомства всё-таки может быть поставлена под сомнение. В руках хорошего писателя написание "Нью-Йорка" через "йо" сразу после "ёлки" через "ё" может... что-то значить. Так что кроме приобретений выходят и потери. Потери, как известно, имеют свойство казаться более важными, чем приобретения.

Iivе́n in dhе́uz keisiz, weе́ dhi kа́rе́nt oothogrefi iz oolredi tuu komplikeitid aend kliе́li niidz simplifikeishе́n...

Возможно, Вы возразите, что сложности английского письма объясняются прихотливым движением истории, независящем от деяний отдельных людей или групп людей, в то время как обсуждаемая сложность русской графики связана с решениями, принятыми в своё время "сверху". Но мне кажется, что дело совсем не в том, какие причины привели к современному состоянию вещей, а в том, как нам к этой современности относиться (руководствуясь здоровым чувством лени).


----------



## ahvalj

Explorer41 said:


> Iivе́n in dhе́uz keisiz, weе́ dhi kа́rе́nt oothogrefi iz oolredi tuu komplikeitid aend kliе́li niidz simplifikeishе́n...
> 
> Возможно, Вы возразите, что сложности английского письма объясняются прихотливым движением истории, независящем от деяний отдельных людей или групп людей, в то время как обсуждаемая сложность русской графики связана с решениями, принятыми в своё время "сверху". Но мне кажется, что дело совсем не в том, какие причины привели к современному состоянию вещей, а в том, как нам к этой современности относиться (руководствуясь здоровым чувством лени).



Английское правописание настолько запущено, что никакая реформа его не спасёт — единственным выходом мне представляется смена алфавита.


----------



## ahvalj

Explorer41 said:


> Согласен с Вами, "сравнительно легко". Немножко помучиться, поохать, повздыхать, поудивляться - и всё станет немножко проще. Проще для изучения, не для использования. Переобучиваться и приносить себя в жертву потомству, по-моему, никто не поспешит (включая меня). Это просто объективная причина, тот самый процесс, из-за которого правила письма сохраняются дальше и дальше.
> 
> Тем более что польза для потомства всё-таки может быть поставлена под сомнение. В руках хорошего писателя написание "Нью-Йорка" через "йо" сразу после "ёлки" через "ё" может... что-то значить. Так что кроме приобретений выходят и потери. Потери, как известно, имеют свойство казаться более важными, чем приобретения.



Поэтому такие вещи не решаются демократически (ср. печальный стопятидесятилетний пример реформ норвежского языка) — при очередной политической пертурбации они вводятся приказным порядком. Подождём...


----------

